# Mock Fog Lights with LED Strips



## AkNate (Feb 4, 2019)

In my intro post I mentioned that I was going to add mock fog lights to my car. Well..... I did that today! Personally I love it. Let me know what you guys think. Here is a day and night picture with the headlights on and off.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Nice look! What'd you use for the strips?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I think it looks good. They're very clean and almost invisible when off.


----------



## AkNate (Feb 4, 2019)

Cruzen18 said:


> Nice look! What'd you use for the strips?


I used AlpenaFLEX LED white 24in strips. I got them from eBay. They had a 3M self adhesive strip on the back. I just used a heat gun on the strip and on the car to help adhesion.


----------



## AkNate (Feb 4, 2019)

@Cruzen18


----------

